# NJ sub available for snow plowing



## Mabserv (Jul 15, 2011)

We have a pick up with plow and skid steer with snow box/plow. We are fully insured and experience. If interested please let us know. Commercial lots only.
Thank you


----------



## snowplowman072 (Nov 4, 2011)

*1 location in princeton*

I have a hotel in princeton if your interested it also needs the walks done too. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## Mabserv (Jul 15, 2011)

Please reach out to me on my email. [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Mabserv (Jul 15, 2011)

snowplowman072;1490516 said:


> I have a hotel in princeton if your interested it also needs the walks done too. Let me know if your interested.


please reach out to me on my email. [email protected]


----------

